# I think that I am out of control...lol



## Pumpkinman (Feb 9, 2013)

I want to make every variety of wine out there..lol!

*So far I have made:*

*Primary Fermentation*

5 Gallons - Belgian Grand Cru

*Secondary Fermentation*

6 Gallons - Merlot, Napa Valley Stags Leap District, WE Eclipse
5 Gallons - Rocket Honey Ale 

*Bulk Aging:*

6 Gallons- Brunello - RJ Spagnoles - Grape Pack Added
5 Gallons Tropical Daze 
6 Gallons - German Gewurztraminer - RJ Spagnols
5 Gallons Pinot Noir
5 Gallons Chianti
5 Gallons Lambrusco
5 Gallons Pinot Grigio 
5 Gallons Chardonnay 
5 Gallons Amarone
5 Gallons Amarone - 2nd batch
5 Gallons Hard Cider/Apple Jack


*Bottled:*

5 Gallons - Honey Red Ale
3 Gallons Berry Bliss Melomel
3 Gallons Tropical Daze 
5 Gallons Berry Bliss Melomel
5 Gallons Honey Red Ale
5 Gallons Moscato - In Spumante Bottles
5 Gallons Berry Delight
8 Gallons Berry Bliss Melomel

*And I have the following on deck:*

6 Gallons - Zinfandel, Lodi Old Vine - WE Eclipse 
6 Gallons - Barolo, Italian Piedmont - WE Eclipse 
6 Gallons - Cabernet Sauvignon, Lodi Ranch 11 - WE Eclipse
3 Gallons - Kamil Moscato 

I think that the Cru Select Kits with the addition of a grape skin pack are great, the Eclipse, from what I am tasting so far...WOW~!
Yep an avid anti kit maker transformed, not to mention the amount of beer that I am making now that I have a beginners understanding of the process, I plan to go full grain soon....I just want to make everything!!!!


----------



## btom2004 (Feb 9, 2013)

Keep up the good work. You'll have a great wine cellar when your done stocked with wines of all kinds.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome to the obsession. I quit keeping track.

*Carboys
*Fredonia
Niagara
Delaware
Port Blends
CA - Amarone
CA - Cab Merlot
CA - Merlot
CA - Vieux-Chateau-du-Roi
CA - White Zinfandel
CA - White Merlot
CA - Chardonnay
CA - Johannisberg Riesling
Rougeon
Chilean - Cab Franc
Chilean - Zinfandel
Chilean - Carmenere
Chilean - Malbec
Chilean - Chardonnay
Seyval

*Made and Bottled*
*From Juice:*
-Chilean - Thompson Green seedless Orange Mango Blend
-Chilean - Thompson Green Seedless Peach Blend
-Pink Catawba 90% Catawba/5% Fredonia/5%Chambourcin 
-California Cabernet Merlot
-California Lambrusco
-California White Zinfandel
-Country Apple 2012 Apple/Crab Apple/Plum/Red Raspberry
-Frenzy - Apple/Crab apple/Honey/Dark Maple
-Sammies blend - 75% Catawba/25% Fredonia
-Fredonia
-Chambourcen
-Chardonnay
-Riesling
-Red Raspberry
-Cranberry
-Valvin Muscat
-Diamond
-Crabapple Chardonnay 20/80
-Raspberry/Niagara 20/80
-Tranquility-Crabapple/Raspberry/Marquis 20/20/60
-Plum- Plum/Seyval/Niagara 30/15/55
-Crabapple - Crabapple/seyval 30/70
-Marquis
-Steuben
- California Chardonnay/Peach/Apricot
- California Gewurztraminer
- California Johannisberg Riesling
- California Liebfraumilch
- Chilean Carmenere
- Chilean Malbec
- Chilean Red Zinfandel
- Chilean Muscato
- Chilean Pinot grigio
- Fredonia
- Gewürztraminer 
- Riesling
- Red Plum
- Labrusca
- Late Harvest Vignoles w/ chocolate
- Late Harvest Vignoles
- cherry/chocolate
- cherry chocolate/almonds
- Catawba
- Pink Catawba
- Vignoles
- Tall Ships (Niagara 80% & Cayuga 20%)
- Cayuga with 20% Niagara blend
- Meghans Vista (Concord 2/3 & Dimond 1/3)
- Steuben
- Diamond
- Traminette *x2*
- Sweet Harvest Blend (Niagara/Concord 50/50)
- Isabella
- Vidal *x3*
- Raspberry Blush *x2*
- Rhubarb *x2*
- Rhubarb Strawberry
- Strawberry
- Blackberry Isabella *X2*
- Niagara *x2*
- Cranberry
- Mystic Sky (Niagara/Cranberry Blend) *x2*
- Vidal Ice Wine
- Vidal Ice Wine with chocolate blend

- Skittle Wine
- Skeeter Pee
- Skeeter Pee with Raspberry/Apple concentrate
- Apple/Jalapeno Wine
- Country Apple from Cider

*RJS Cru Select*
- German Riesling Traminer 
- Italian Chianti Riserva
*Orchard Breezin:*
- CranApple Chardonnay *x2*
- Sangria w/Seville Orange
- Watermelon White Merlot
- Acai Raspberry Cabernet Sauvignon
- Calypso Bianco
- Pomegranate Wildberry Zinfandel
- Raspberry White Zinfandel
- Green Apple Gewurztraminer
- Cranberry Chianti 
*RJS Cru Specialty*
-Apple Tatin White Port
-Coffee Port
-Orange Chocolate Port *x2*


*Wine Expert:*
Island Mist –

- Cranberry Melbec Kegged - on tap
- BlueBerry Pinot Noir 
- Blackberry Cabernet *X2*
- Peach Apricot Chardonnay *x 2*
- Black Raspberry Merlot 
- Wildberry Shiraz
- Green Apple Riesling 
- Strawberry White Merlot
- Exotic Fruits White Zifandel 
- Mango Citrus Symphony
- Kiwi Pear Sauvignon Blanc 
- White Cranberry Pinot Gris* x 2*

Vintners Reserve-
- Merlot
- Liebfraumilch *x 2*
- Piesporter 

Selection White Zinfandel
Selection Estate – Washington Columbia Valley Riesling *x2*
Selection Original – Piesporter
Selection Viognier
Selection Symphony
Selection Vieux Chateau Du Roi
Selection Original White Merlot *x2*
World Vineyard South African Chenin Blanc *x2*
World Vineyard – Washington Riesling
Limited Edition – 
- New Zealand Gewürztraminer
- Australian Riesling
- Trio Blanca
- Pacific Quartet
- Pacifica White


*Heron Bay:*
Ultra Gewurztraminer
Ultra Cabernet Merlot


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 9, 2013)

he he...it's addictive!


----------



## tonyt (Feb 10, 2013)

"Out of control" is a purely subjective thing. Keep up the good work!


----------



## oldwhiskers (Feb 10, 2013)

LOL, looks like you're on a roll now.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 10, 2013)

Tom you are out of control for sure.

Dan, you are beyond hope!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 10, 2013)

LMAO!!!! It's just so much Fun!


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2013)

Dan, do you ever think of the shear strength of the screws that hold those bottles to the walls? LOL


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2013)

Wade E said:


> Dan, do you ever think of the shear strength of the screws that hold those bottles to the walls? LOL


 The majority of my racks are free standing. 

Worst thought is, what if I ever had to move it all out of the house? Where would I find enough empty wine boxes and who would carry the over 100 cases out of the basement?


----------



## Deezil (Feb 10, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> Worst thought is, what if I ever had to move it all out of the house? Where would I find enough empty wine boxes and* who would carry the over 100 cases out of the basement?*



My mom always told me if I made the mess, I had to clean it up...


----------

